# Best Private Medical Colleges



## samar khan (Aug 19, 2013)

AOA everyone . Hope all of you are fine . I know there are many threads regarding this but each one changes my views . I have heard that CMH is the best option but people say that the patient exposure is not that much and then it has some issues with pmdc as well . 
How about shalamar . I haven t heard much about it how is it like and what are the other options . An honest opinion will be appreciated . 
Thanks in advance


----------



## Umer Yamin (Oct 2, 2013)

samar khan said:


> AOA everyone . Hope all of you are fine . I know there are many threads regarding this but each one changes my views . I have heard that CMH is the best option but people say that the patient exposure is not that much and then it has some issues with pmdc as well .
> How about shalamar . I haven t heard much about it how is it like and what are the other options . An honest opinion will be appreciated .
> Thanks in advance


Shalamar, LMDC, FMH, CMH are all included in the best private medical colleges in Lahore, however yes it is true that CMH has some problems with PMDC due to its non-functional hospital.
Shalamar is really good, so is LMDC


----------



## baby doll (Sep 9, 2014)

Umer Yamin said:


> Shalamar, LMDC, FMH, CMH are all included in the best private medical colleges in Lahore, however yes it is true that CMH has some problems with PMDC due to its non-functional hospital.
> Shalamar is really good, so is LMDC


hav u any idea abt donation at fmh shalamr nd sharif for 68 agregat?


----------



## Umer Yamin (Oct 2, 2013)

baby doll said:


> hav u any idea abt donation at fmh shalamr nd sharif for 68 agregat?


Foreign seat in FMH, around $15000 per year, no donation at Shalamar and no idea about Sharif.


----------



## baby doll (Sep 9, 2014)

Umer Yamin said:


> Foreign seat in FMH, around $15000 per year, no donation at Shalamar and no idea about Sharif.


pakistani rupees ktny bnty hn?


----------



## samar khan (Aug 19, 2013)

what about the patient exposure in CMH ? and how is it non functional ? if i have to choose between CMH and shalamar ,which one should i opt for ?


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

samar khan said:


> what about the patient exposure in CMH ? and how is it non functional ? if i have to choose between CMH and shalamar ,which one should i opt for ?


CMH is indeed deficient in terms of patient base and clinical exposure. Shalamar is the best option, in my opinion. It has the best patient exposure among all the private sector medical colleges and Shalamar's MBBS results are the best in Punjab as well.


----------



## Umer Yamin (Oct 2, 2013)

baby doll said:


> pakistani rupees ktny bnty hn?


If we include the other charges too, the first year fee on a foreign seat would be close to 20 lacs, some colleges do change your fee to that of a local student from 2nd year so the high fee is only for first year.


----------



## Umer Yamin (Oct 2, 2013)

samar khan said:


> what about the patient exposure in CMH ? and how is it non functional ? if i have to choose between CMH and shalamar ,which one should i opt for ?


Shalamar.


----------



## mzsajid (Sep 10, 2014)

Umar,

Just seeking your opinion, for pre medical aggregate around 78%,, which college do you advise for my daughter for MBBS admission in Lahore ?


----------



## Umer Yamin (Oct 2, 2013)

mzsajid said:


> Umar,
> 
> Just seeking your opinion, for pre medical aggregate around 78%,, which college do you advise for my daughter for MBBS admission in Lahore ?


Apply to Central Park, Rashid Latif, Akhtar Saeed, Fmh and Lmdc, though admission to LMDC and FMH is unlikely but there is still a good chance, if not than I think Central Park is the best option after these colleges.


----------



## mzsajid (Sep 10, 2014)

*MBBS Admission*



Umer Yamin said:


> Apply to Central Park, Rashid Latif, Akhtar Saeed, Fmh and Lmdc, though admission to LMDC and FMH is unlikely but there is still a good chance, if not than I think Central Park is the best option after these colleges.


Dear Umer,
Thanks a lot for valuable information.
How about Avicena medical college, is their any chance ?
How should i rank my priorities, please do add value?


----------



## Umer Yamin (Oct 2, 2013)

mzsajid said:


> Dear Umer,
> Thanks a lot for valuable information.
> How about Avicena medical college, is their any chance ?
> How should i rank my priorities, please do add value?


Yes there is a good chance of her getting into Avicenna, but Avicenna is quite shady, not a good option in my opinion, your priorities should be:
1. LMDC
2. FMH
3. Central Park
4. Akhtar Saeed
5. Rashid Latif


----------



## Ahmad Rafiq 2 (Sep 29, 2013)

is there a chance in akhtar saeed or central park with 69 percent aggregate?


----------



## Umer Yamin (Oct 2, 2013)

Ahmad Rafiq 2 said:


> is there a chance in akhtar saeed or central park with 69 percent aggregate?


Don't think so, but Akhtar Saeed takes their own test too so do apply but you'll have to do exceptionally well in their test.


----------



## Ahmad Rafiq 2 (Sep 29, 2013)

oh  waisey my fsc marks are 920.u know which private medical college only takes fsc marks??


----------



## Umer Yamin (Oct 2, 2013)

Ahmad Rafiq 2 said:


> oh  waisey my fsc marks are 920.u know which private medical college only takes fsc marks??


Colleges mostly that are out of Punjab or in Islamabad region, they have their own tests and they do not count the MCAT scores, try Shifa, also you can get an admission in BDS in LMDC or FMH, or I'd say repeat and improve your MCAT score, your FSc marks are good.


----------



## Ahmad Rafiq 2 (Sep 29, 2013)

sir i am a repeater already,due to some problems i didnt perform well in mcat 
does akhtar saeed accepts donation??


----------



## Umer Yamin (Oct 2, 2013)

Ahmad Rafiq 2 said:


> sir i am a repeater already,due to some problems i didnt perform well in mcat
> does akhtar saeed accepts donation??


Most likely yes.


----------



## Umer Yamin (Oct 2, 2013)

Ahmad Rafiq 2 said:


> sir i am a repeater already,due to some problems i didnt perform well in mcat
> does akhtar saeed accepts donation??


I'd suggest that get admission into BDS.


----------



## Ahmad Rafiq 2 (Sep 29, 2013)

thanks a lot umer bro for your replies 
fingers crossed :cool!:

- - - Updated - - -

my first preference is mbbs,if i couldn't get in then i ll go for bds


----------



## Umer Yamin (Oct 2, 2013)

Ahmad Rafiq 2 said:


> thanks a lot umer bro for your replies
> fingers crossed :cool!:
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...


Yes BDS is not bad at all, do consider it.


----------



## samar khan (Aug 19, 2013)

what about FMDC ? Is it a good college ? and when does the admission process start over there


----------



## Umer Yamin (Oct 2, 2013)

samar khan said:


> what about FMDC ? Is it a good college ? and when does the admission process start over there


It had been black listed by PMDC last year, don't know the latest info on it.


----------



## KRRISH (Oct 6, 2012)

samar khan said:


> what about FMDC ? Is it a good college ? and when does the admission process start over there


According PMDC fb page it is ready for admission 2014


----------



## baby doll (Sep 9, 2014)

Umer Yamin said:


> If we include the other charges too, the first year fee on a foreign seat would be close to 20 lacs, some colleges do change your fee to that of a local student from 2nd year so the high fee is only for first year.


 wich one is best if we want to get admsion on forgn seat? fmh shalamar lmdc r sharif?


----------



## Tina (Sep 19, 2014)

How is UMDC Madina medical fsd?


----------



## decent (Sep 21, 2014)

SIR Aoa my O-Level equivalence marks are(709/900) FSc (765/1100) and mcat(497/1100) and aggregate is 58%.So in which private clge which is PMDC and UHS recognied and gud faculty and having hospital affiliated for house job with it,I should apply in MBBS and BDS.plz suggest sth.plz rply soon.


----------



## Umer Yamin (Oct 2, 2013)

decent said:


> SIR Aoa my O-Level equivalence marks are(709/900) FSc (765/1100) and mcat(497/1100) and aggregate is 58%.So in which private clge which is PMDC and UHS recognied and gud faculty and having hospital affiliated for house job with it,I should apply in MBBS and BDS.plz suggest sth.plz rply soon.


Try Sharif in BDS, also UOL, PMDC recognized but not affiliated with UHS.


----------



## Umer Yamin (Oct 2, 2013)

decent said:


> SIR Aoa my O-Level equivalence marks are(709/900) FSc (765/1100) and mcat(497/1100) and aggregate is 58%.So in which private clge which is PMDC and UHS recognied and gud faculty and having hospital affiliated for house job with it,I should apply in MBBS and BDS.plz suggest sth.plz rply soon.


Also apply to LMDC's BDS program but they'll ask for donations, or will take you in on a foreign seat, and do try MBBS in China, I think you'll get in


----------



## decent (Sep 21, 2014)

so UHS recognization matters or not

- - - Updated - - -

plz tell would i get abmission in BDS in continential.rashid latif ,azra naheed medical clges.
R there any chances that i would get admision in MBBS.So should i thnk for repeating fsc bt according to me present to match up with the aggregate even next year bcz government is already abolishing mcat .what u thnk plz guide me

KRRISH AND UMAIR PLZ............................


----------



## Umer Yamin (Oct 2, 2013)

decent said:


> so UHS recognization matters or not
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


No, just apply to all these.


----------



## decent (Sep 21, 2014)

I heard that continential medical clge was last year banned by UHS so what about its status this year plz kisi authentic source sa rply kar ka btain thanks plz

- - - Updated - - -

what about the chances of getting admission in Islamabad Medical and dental college ,Multan college.should i apply there as well.


----------



## syntax32 (Sep 21, 2014)

*Please Help*

ive done matric and then a levels. I need intemidiate equilency, what exactly do i have to submit


----------



## Hammas (Sep 22, 2014)

hey, my aggrigate is 75.9 plz suggest me medical clg from islamabad and punjab where i can get admission without paying any donation. reply plz.


----------



## Umer Yamin (Oct 2, 2013)

Hammas said:


> hey, my aggrigate is 75.9 plz suggest me medical clg from islamabad and punjab where i can get admission without paying any donation. reply plz.


RLMC, CPMC, Akhtar Saeed, IMDC, Shifa


----------



## decent (Sep 21, 2014)

What type of Qs and from which subjects Qs are asked in UOL uni for admission in MBBS/BDS.IF there is a sample of last year plz upload


----------



## Umer Yamin (Oct 2, 2013)

decent said:


> What type of Qs and from which subjects Qs are asked in UOL uni for admission in MBBS/BDS.IF there is a sample of last year plz upload


UOL has no test, just an interview


----------



## decent (Sep 21, 2014)

it has i went there tomorrow and they said tst % is 12.5%


----------



## Umer Yamin (Oct 2, 2013)

decent said:


> it has i went there tomorrow and they said tst % is 12.5%


Last year they had no test.


----------



## decent (Sep 21, 2014)

which one is best CPMC or RLMC? plz umer help out


----------



## Umer Yamin (Oct 2, 2013)

decent said:


> which one is best CPMC or RLMC? plz umer help out


Both are equally good according to me. You should ask someone currently enrolled in any of these colleges.


----------



## tayyaba pervaiz (Sep 3, 2014)

what was the merit of BDS in lmdc,cmh,fmh last year ? plEASE help ..i have an aggregate of 73% and want to do BDS as i think it is still very low for MBBS for a good private sector medical college..what are the chances at lmdc,fmh and cmh ? and which should be the priority for BDS ?


----------



## RobinAV (Aug 18, 2014)

samar khan said:


> what about FMDC ? Is it a good college ? and when does the admission process start over there


Their Facebook page says that the admission process should start some time after the 20th of October.


----------



## Umer Yamin (Oct 2, 2013)

tayyaba pervaiz said:


> what was the merit of BDS in lmdc,cmh,fmh last year ? plEASE help ..i have an aggregate of 73% and want to do BDS as i think it is still very low for MBBS for a good private sector medical college..what are the chances at lmdc,fmh and cmh ? and which should be the priority for BDS ?


Good chances in LMDC and FMH, slim chances in CMH, LMDC's BDS merit was 68% last year, and prefer LMDC over FMH due to better facilities


----------



## tayyaba pervaiz (Sep 3, 2014)

Umer Yamin said:


> Good chances in LMDC and FMH, slim chances in CMH, LMDC's BDS merit was 68% last year, and prefer LMDC over FMH due to better facilities


ok  but please let me know where else should i apply for BDS ? as these days i m getting depressed that what if i won't get in any of them? :/ and what about rlmc and sharif ? are they good and what about BDS ? in these medical colleges ? ..


----------



## mzsajid (Sep 10, 2014)

_Dear Umer,
1) After FSc result, my daughter aggregate is _76.7727 uhs wise, now please can you refine your advise?_
2) Please guide, what is the best among MBBS or BDS for females?
3) How should i rank my priorities for BDS, please advise?_


----------



## Umer Yamin (Oct 2, 2013)

mzsajid said:


> _Dear Umer,
> 1) After FSc result, my daughter aggregate is _76.7727 uhs wise, now please can you refine your advise?_
> 2) Please guide, what is the best among MBBS or BDS for females?
> 3) How should i rank my priorities for BDS, please advise?_


BDS is a better option in my opinion both for males and females in today's Pakistan, there are a lot of reasons to that, and for BDS, with that aggregate, LMDC should be the best option followed by FMH, CMH's merit is a bit higher but if she's able to get into CMH, that'd be the best option out of these three


----------



## NarjisShah (Oct 13, 2013)

Umer Yamin said:


> BDS is a better option in my opinion both for males and females in today's Pakistan, there are a lot of reasons to that, and for BDS, with that aggregate, LMDC should be the best option followed by FMH, CMH's merit is a bit higher but if she's able to get into CMH, that'd be the best option out of these three


*​oho Umer, check you out! such a sought after, wise advisor *


----------



## Umer Yamin (Oct 2, 2013)

NarjisShah said:


> *​oho Umer, check you out! such a sought after, wise advisor *


Well, experience Narjis.


----------



## CosmosCrazy042 (Sep 3, 2014)

I have a 81.05% Uhs aggregate, i'm gonna try at FMH, but if i don't get admission there, which college should i choose than if i have to choose between LMDC and Akhtar Saeed?????


----------



## Umer Yamin (Oct 2, 2013)

CosmosCrazy042 said:


> I have a 81.05% Uhs aggregate, i'm gonna try at FMH, but if i don't get admission there, which college should i choose than if i have to choose between LMDC and Akhtar Saeed?????


Hopefully you'll get into FMH with that aggregate, and LMDC way above Akhtar Saeed.


----------



## NarjisShah (Oct 13, 2013)

Umer Yamin said:


> Well, experience Narjis.


as if i dont know


----------



## Umer Yamin (Oct 2, 2013)

NarjisShah said:


> as if i dont know


You sure do


----------



## mzsajid (Sep 10, 2014)

Dear Umer Yamin,

Alhamdulillah, she was shortlisted in first merit lists in BDS for for sharif medical, LMDC and FMH.
We have submitted fee in FMH for BDS finally and did apology from others with thanks.
I really appreciate for your information,opinions, suggestions and advice.

zubair


----------



## husnain1 (Sep 5, 2014)

the result of akhter saeed is best Among private college while result of lmdc u all know that akhter takes students on merit while lmdc u better know lmdc only have edge over akhter for hospital but in near future akhter saeed and Malik riaz are building 600 beds trust hospital hospital in bahria town which may complete in 2 to 3 year so how u say lmdc is way better than akhter its ur thought only


----------



## Umer Yamin (Oct 2, 2013)

mzsajid said:


> Dear Umer Yamin,
> 
> Alhamdulillah, she was shortlisted in first merit lists in BDS for for sharif medical, LMDC and FMH.
> We have submitted fee in FMH for BDS finally and did apology from others with thanks.
> ...


That's great news, FMH is a great college, congratulations.


----------



## Umer Yamin (Oct 2, 2013)

husnain1 said:


> the result of akhter saeed is best Among private college while result of lmdc u all know that akhter takes students on merit while lmdc u better know lmdc only have edge over akhter for hospital but in near future akhter saeed and Malik riaz are building 600 beds trust hospital hospital in bahria town which may complete in 2 to 3 year so how u say lmdc is way better than akhter its ur thought only


Akhtar Saeed always gets MBBS papers leaked, pm and I'll tell you more about it with proof


----------



## recruitmbbs (Dec 16, 2014)

Best University if you are Pakistani is Hebei North University. It is recognized by PMDC but you stilll have to take exam in Pakistan same like in my country. 95 percent student from Hebei North is Pakistani and most student who pass PMDC is from Hebei North and that's why now all Pakistani go there. Any Pakistani who study there will tell you same. This time we have 150 and even no place in dormitory because too many Pakistani students. Also in HBU, fees are very cheap compared to other cities in CHina, if you want to rent an apartment its also very cheap there so it's a very ideal place for study. If you want admission and serious about it, please see details below:

For admissions you need to hurry up a little bit because courses starting in Sept. 

Admissions Open ,MBBS and Engineering in China...Hebei North University. (China)


Now admissions are open ,if you want to get admission and visa ,then write us
‪#‎Admissions‬ are open for 2015-2016 ‪#‎MBBS‬ in China.
‪#‎september‬ to April intake,
‪#‎No‬ Entrance Test,
.‪#‎Hebei‬ North University(河北北方学院)
#MBBS Fees in China.
-Tuition and Hostel Fee :
first yr fee:6100$ US Dollars or 37500 RMB/ 600,000 PKR.
(including Admission fee,visa fee, tution fee,hostel fee,health insurance,visa fee)
2nd to 5th yr fee:2500 $ US Dollars / 16000 RMB / 250,000 PKR
Note:1000$ US Dollars scholarship for good students /year.


E-mail: [email protected]


----------



## mzsajid (Sep 10, 2014)

Dear Umer,

Hope you still provide guidance.
I need information for my 2nd daughter. She appeared this time in MCAT in 2015 today and expects around 77~78 %age aggregate.
Is there any possible chance if some one from punjab domicile wants to apply on open merit in KPK or sindh public (govt) medical college?
if yes, which one should we target?

zubair


----------



## Ubaid A. (Aug 4, 2014)

mzsajid said:


> Dear Umer,
> 
> Hope you still provide guidance.
> I need information for my 2nd daughter. She appeared this time in MCAT in 2015 today and expects around 77~78 %age aggregate.
> ...



Sir, she may have a very good shot at khyber medical college with that aggregate. But I am not sure if they are still accepting applications.


----------



## mzsajid (Sep 10, 2014)

Thanks Ubaid, for response.


----------



## Shafaq mughal (Sep 1, 2015)

Asa.. Um very much worried about my admission in MBBS actually its my biggest dream.. But my mcat was not good I didn't get good marks.. Now i want to apply in private colleges.. Is there any chance to get in any medical clg in pak??? ensive:


----------



## escalations (Apr 17, 2015)

Shafaq mughal said:


> Asa.. Um very much worried about my admission in MBBS actually its my biggest dream.. But my mcat was not good I didn't get good marks.. Now i want to apply in private colleges.. Is there any chance to get in any medical clg in pak??? ensive:


depends, when you say you didn't get good marks, did you mean you couldn't get 80% or 70% or 60%? Will any private medical college, in any city or province be fine or you limited by distance or cost?


----------



## Shafaq mughal (Sep 1, 2015)

I got 78% in 1st year but my mcat was not good and got only 500  now i am so much worried and waiting for 2nd year result. And there is no issue of cost but i prefer lahore and islamabad more.


----------



## nidarasul (Sep 23, 2013)

For Isb/Rwp area, try Yusra and IMDC. They'll take people for lesser marks if you have a sifarish of some sort. Yusra usually takes people anyway.
Shifa has it's own entrance exam but their competition is tough and the merit is pretty high.


----------



## Momina99 (Aug 31, 2015)

Can anyone tell me about admision in lmdc? Fee structure and the merit?


----------



## nidarasul (Sep 23, 2013)

Momina99 said:


> Can anyone tell me about admision in lmdc? Fee structure and the merit?


Fee structure is around 8 for the first year and 6.4 for remaining years. Merit is low but mostly they use sifarish.


----------



## Dr. Bhai Jan (May 7, 2015)

nidarasul said:


> Fee structure is around 8 for the first year and 6.4 for remaining years. Merit is low but mostly they use sifarish.


How would you compare Shifa with FUMC?


----------



## nidarasul (Sep 23, 2013)

Dr. Bhai Jan said:


> How would you compare Shifa with FUMC?


Shifa has the modular system. FUMC does not. 
Shifa has higher number of graduates clearing foreign licensing exams compared to FUMC. 
Shifa hospital is more well equipped compared to FUMC.
The faculty at FUMC is more army related. I dont know if that's a good thing or a bad.
FUMC has a better campus.
FUMC has better co curriculars.
FUMC is army connected and it has a quota for army kids.


----------



## Momina99 (Aug 31, 2015)

When does admision start for lmdc and cmh? Does anyone know pattern of cmh test???


----------



## Dr21 (Nov 24, 2013)

Hi Everyone! Currently I have come up with 2 options, to which medical colleges have agreed.
Please help me in choosing the best option among the following:
1) MBBS from LMDC
2) MBBS from Shalamar Medical College. I know Shalamar is a better option, but they will be charging me 30 lacs more
than the total fee (5yrs) I have to pay to LMDC.
So plz tell me, is it really worth it, to get admission in Shalamar and pay the extra 30 lakh on what I have to pay to LMDC over 5 years. Or the difference is not much, not worth the additional 30 lacs and I should stick with LMDC?

I will be waiting for the response, Thank You


----------



## Momina99 (Aug 31, 2015)

Go to shalamar medical college


----------



## Shafaq mughal (Sep 1, 2015)

What is u aggregate?


----------



## Dr. Bhai Jan (May 7, 2015)

Dr21 said:


> Hi Everyone! Currently I have come up with 2 options, to which medical colleges have agreed.
> Please help me in choosing the best option among the following:
> 1) MBBS from LMDC
> 2) MBBS from Shalamar Medical College. I know Shalamar is a better option, but they will be charging me 30 lacs more
> ...


Isn't the fee almost same? Then why is Shalamar asking for the additional 30 lakhs? :?:!:


----------

